# Investment calculator against stocks?



## RP_Automotive (20 September 2009)

Hi all,

I'm wondering if theres a calculator out there that will let you back calculate where you would be with you investements if you start xx years ago, and put in x amount of dollars per month?

For example, invest in BHP in 1994, and tip $1500 into it each month...where would you be today?

I'd like to compare it to what situation you'd be in after purchasing a house at the same time, paying the mortgage @ $1500 per month.

I've tried searching around but there seems to be nothing around. It could be done manually, but it would be very painful


----------



## RP_Automotive (20 September 2009)

If anyone knows of a way to get the monthly closing price over the last say, 10 years of a stock please let me know. I can easily do some excel spreadsheet to make it work & I'll be happy to share with all.


----------



## prawn_86 (20 September 2009)

Yahoo finance usually has a lot of historical data


----------



## RP_Automotive (20 September 2009)

Just did a quick one on RIO assuming you invest $1500 at the end of each month @ closing prices...would have been nice to get out @$130 odd last year!!

In saying this, I'm not accounting for dividends or capital raising etc etc. I imagine it would paint a different picture, but atleast it gives an idea....I'll keep working on it.


----------



## Chris45 (29 September 2009)

These links might help:
http://www.afrsmartinvestor.com.au/asxdata/
SM_ALL_SECTORS.csv Organised according to the sector in which the stock resides.
SM_ILDR.csv The largest industrial stocks by market capitalisation.
SM_MKTA.csv The top rising or falling stocks for the last week.
SM_RLDR.csv The largest resource stocks by market capitalisation.
*SM_SECYG.csv Over 1700 stocks listed alphabetically.*
SM_WARR.csv The weekly change in warrant prices.
SM_YLDR.csv Stocks organised according to their dividend yield.

Savings Calculators:
https://ols.nab.com.au/calc-web/savingscalc/
http://money.ninemsn.com.au/managing-money/tools/

You can estimate the compound rate of return "i" from the share prices and add 3 or 4 % for divs.  Compound Interest formula:  *A = P(1+i)^n*
http://www.teacherschoice.com.au/Maths_Library/Money/compound_interest.htm


----------



## ROE (29 September 2009)

RP_Automotive said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm wondering if theres a calculator out there that will let you back calculate where you would be with you investements if you start xx years ago, and put in x amount of dollars per month?
> 
> ...





The simpliest way is free compounding calculator all over the web
pick $1500 as your start value, then additional 1500 per month
then work out the BHP average growth rate since and put that in as
interest rate, dont forget to include dividend figure (add that on top of the interest rate), put in number of years (15) 1994 to 2009, put in 1 for how many time your compounding your investment each year..


----------



## RP_Automotive (4 October 2009)

Cheers for the info, yahoo stock seemed to help the best.

I've got a spreadsheet going which has BHP, RIO and buying a house on 01/01/2003. It automatically calculates & injects dividends back into the stock, You can input $$ invested per month, or vary it, initial investment etc. I'm slowly building it up to automatically import interest rates, stock data etc...I'll let you all know how it goes...if I don't give up on it


----------



## ShareGuy (4 October 2009)

ROE said:


> The simpliest way is free compounding calculator all over the web
> pick $1500 as your start value, then additional 1500 per month
> then work out the BHP average growth rate since and put that in as
> interest rate, dont forget to include dividend figure (add that on top of the interest rate), put in number of years (15) 1994 to 2009, put in 1 for how many time your compounding your investment each year..




This would be extreamly inacurate.

I'm an accountant and have had to calculate the cost base of BHP shares brought in the 90's many many times...

Due to the various rights issues from bluescope demerger etc etc, many times they actaully end up having a negative cost base

This means they have to add the cost base to the sale proceeds...

So what im getting at is the rights issues etc are a massive return just by themselves, your calcs will be understated

And for the OP there is a program called CGT reporter that tax agents use for CGT but other than that i've never seen a *proper* calculator for this.


----------

